# Cities of Puerto Rico



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puerto_Rico


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Santurce, Puerto Rico by ep_jhu, on Flickr


Hato Rey & Isla Verde, Puerto Rico by ep_jhu, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Untitled by MissLadybirdLaurie, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

ponce, puerto rico by danjeffayelles, on Flickr


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for opening this thread japanese001!



DarkGold said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wooaalove18/6771155389/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

San Juan by MichaelTroyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

San Juan - Milla de Oro South by clopezhernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

Vieques Island, Puerto Rico - Sun Bay Beach  by clopezhernandez, on Flickr


----------



## fuerzapr (Aug 20, 2011)

*Caguas,Puerto Rico*


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Being such a small country (no bad intended), distances are reduced, which is a pro and it enables you to travel the country in one day perhaps. It'd be good if you could add some info about the cities. San Juan's old buildings are beautiful.


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

The island is 111 miles long by 39 miles wide, plus there are dozens of smaller islands that you can visit, especially the inhabited islands of Vieques and Culebra. It is true that you can travel the entire island in one day but you won't be able to truly see it and enjoy it. 

About adding info I'll work on it. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Bahia Blanca at sunset by smir_001 catching up, on Flickr


----------



## gugi182 (Jan 10, 2012)

There are so many things to see here in Puerto Rico especially it's sunny all year, don't have to worry about shoveling snow in january just sit back relax go to the beach and enjoy your day or prehaps you could see old San Juan, take a ride in the train system 9subway) (in the capital of San Juan). Visit the caves in Camuy, El Yunque rain forest, go to Flamenco beach in Culebra, eat some rellenos de papas and drink a piña colada. Go salsa dancing and here the drum beats while you walk thru the streets. Come Discover PUERTO RICO. Just a 4 hour flight from New York City a 2 hour flight from Miami, Florida and aprox. a 6 or 7 hour flight from (LAX) Los Angeles International Airport. If i keep writing i won't stop so discover for your self all PUERTO RICO has to offer.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Jaykar said:


> Vieques Island, Puerto Rico - Sun Bay Beach  by clopezhernandez, on Flickr



beautiful photos from Puerto Rico, especially love this one....:cheers:


----------



## gars129 (Apr 13, 2008)

japanese001 said:


> Bahia Blanca at sunset by smir_001 catching up, on Flickr


This pic is in Puerto Rico, Gran Canaria, Spain. Not the caribbean island.

Anyway, thanks Japnese for the thread.


----------



## warstein (Feb 6, 2012)

very mediterranean !


----------



## sam06pr (Apr 1, 2009)

0scart said:


> Being such a small country (no bad intended), distances are reduced, which is a pro and it enables you to travel the country in one day perhaps. It'd be good if you could add some info about the cities. San Juan's old buildings are beautiful.


1 day is not enough to reallty see Puerto Rico. You may need a full month to see all the beauty and a yr to live the culture. Puerto Rico is known for the brightest Bioluminescent bays, Tropical rain forest, dry forests, beaches, etc etc. I will come back to this thread and post pictures of some of those areas that I absolutely love


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Art work at our cabin at the Maravilla Guest House near Maricao Puerto Rico by sngcanary, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Rafael Martínez Nadal Senate Annex  by jon_buono, on Flickr


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Old San Juan, Puerto Rico*

Copyrights: David Rodriguez









[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Copyrights: David Rodriguez








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Old San Juan, Puerto Rico*

Copyrights: David Rodriguez








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Copyrights: David Rodriguez








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Copyrights: David Rodriguez








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Copyrights: David Rodriguez








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Old San Juan, Puerto Rico*

Copyrights: David Rodriguez









[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Copyrights: David Rodriguez








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Old San Juan, Puerto Rico*

Copyrights: David Rodriguez








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Copyrights: David Rodriguez








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Copyrights: David Rodriguez








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Copyrights: David Rodriguez








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Copyrights: David Rodriguez








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Old San Juan, Puerto Rico


Copyrights: David Rodriguez









[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Copyrights: David Rodriguez








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Copyrights: David Rodriguez








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Old San Juan, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Originally posted by StormShadow on Feb 15, 2007 at http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...=442011&page=2
Image hosted on Flickr.


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Old San Juan, Puerto Rico*

Reference: Posted by Farrapo on November 12th, 2009, 03:18 PM SkyscraperCity > Latin American Forums > Fóruns Brasileiros > Fóruns Gerais > Mundo Afora. Available at: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...an+juan+puerto


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*SAN JUAN METRO, PUERTO RICO!*


Reference: Posted by Wally 23 on Skycrapercity, March 2nd, 2005, 05:41 PM. Available at: http://home.coqui.net/iboricua/downl...islaverde1.jpg


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Reference: Owner/Credits Juan Carlos Cruz. Posted on June 23rd, 2011, 05:03 PM at http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...=609633&page=3


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


Reference: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/show....php?p=4574776
Posted by: Last edited by Clevelumbus
Origin: My Picasa Albums- Marc McKinnie fotos- https://picasaweb.google.com/1111225...bovePuertoRico


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

We had friends by A Pretty Rock, on Flickr


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice Crow!


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

Jaykar said:


> Vieques Island, Puerto Rico - Sun Bay Beach  by clopezhernandez, on Flickr


I also like this shot. Is this near San Juan?


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Hermosa Puerto Rico... con el "sabor" y el color de las casas de las ciudades marineras


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Pyro's Pictures 014 by Pyro's Pictures 2011, on Flickr


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

japanese001, last one is not Puerto Rico, that is Canary Islands, Spain


More pictures of Puerto Rico ahead!!


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*SAN JUAN, PUERTO RICO*


Reference: Posted by Alexis Skycrapercity on August 8th, 2010, 07:37 PM: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...42011&page=81: Credits: Alberto Silva available at http://www.flickr.com/photos/silva500/4203789369/
































Reference: Vive San Juan available at: http://www.vivesanjuan.com/lmm1.jpg


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Cementerio de Santa Maria Magdalena de Pazzis by utopiandreaming, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Graham again by gmdunstan, on Flickr


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for your support of the PR city forum.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And the old San Juan is really great :cheers:


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*SAN JUAN, PUERTO RICO!!*

Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por Daviones, David Gonzalez, www.flickr.com. 
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviones/7015241079/sizes/l/in/photostream/












Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por Daviones, David Gonzalez, www.flickr.com. 
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviones/7015239347/sizes/l/in/photostream/












Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por Daviones, David Gonzalez, www.flickr.com. 
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviones/6792075509/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Christos for your comments!


Greetings from Puerto Rico!


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Cities of Puerto Rico: San Juan*


Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por Daviones, David Gonzalez, www.flickr.com. 
Available at:http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviones/6814202450/sizes/l/in/photostream/












Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por Daviones, David Gonzalez, www.flickr.com. 
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviones/5742804097/sizes/l/in/photostream/











Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por Daviones, David Gonzalez, www.flickr.com. 
Available at:http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviones/6507807349/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Vieques, Puerto Rico by EmeraldCityBen, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

IMG_2604 by heroine_chic, on Flickr


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico!*




Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por drewstube. www.flickr.com. Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/drewstube/6811641612/sizes/l/in/photostream/












Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por drewstube. www.flickr.com. Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/drewstube/6811639548/sizes/l/in/photostream/











Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por drewstube. www.flickr.com. Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/drewstube/6950060807/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates from San Juan


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice cities and beaches too.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Could explain why there's no functioning toilets in the old town this morning. Hmmmm. by alexandrajones14, on Flickr


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Gracias por su aporte Japanese


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos from Puerto Rico, nice beach on # 66....:cheers1:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Puerto Rico Street by BL!ND|SHOT, on Flickr


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for your pic Japanese.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

ponce, puerto rico by danjeffayelles, on Flickr


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*SAN JUAN, PUERTO RICO!*


Reference: By Dean Zanello. www.panoramio.com. Esta fotos ha sido seleccionada para Google Earth [?] - ID: 7640927. Available at: http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/7640927.jpg

*Condado Beach, San Juan*


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

The Tower by Juan Aponte, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

san german, puerto rico by danjeffayelles, on Flickr


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

First picture: University of Puerto Rico

Second picture: Town of San German


----------

